

Show HN: Cloning the Voices of Alan Rickman, Carl Sagan and Robin Williams - voiceclonr
http://www.voiceclonr.com

======
FatalLogic
It sounds terrible and inhuman, but there is definitely some similarity to the
target voices. It's much easier to detect the similarity when you compare the
different voices to each other saying the same phrase, instead of just
listening to one in isolation

Alan Rickman seems clearer than the others.

~~~
voiceclonr
Thanks for taking a look. Agreed Alan Rickman sounds better than others.
Partly because, I couldn't harvest that many sound samples with others for
training. The commercial ones have their voices recorded exclusively in
studios under controlled settings (besides using concatenative synthesis, so
the sound bits are real recorded streams).

------
voiceclonr
I have been working on a side project that attempts to clone human voices.
www.voiceclonr.com presents the voices of Alan Rickman, Carl Sagan and Robin
Williams. Appreciate if you could give it a try and leave feedback.

------
waterlesscloud
Pretty cool. Rough and fuzzy around the edges, some of the usual speech
synthesis cadence issues. Any insight into the techniques you're using to do
this?

~~~
voiceclonr
This uses [http://hts.sp.nitech.ac.jp](http://hts.sp.nitech.ac.jp) (HMM-based
Speech Synthesis System). Yes, it is expected to be robotic sounding since
real audio streams are not used during synthesis. Some improvements can be
made I believe (larger training set and some post processing) - but don't
think it will change dramatically. Thanks for trying.

------
cmsj
Nice, I had fun listening to Robo Sagan recite some of the Pale Blue Dot
speech, with some fruity additions ;)

~~~
voiceclonr
Great! Do you think there are any use cases with this ? For example, is the
quality good enough to build a news/blog reader or a fun chat box ?

------
beenpoor
Alan Rickman looks the best.

